# jonnyguru down?



## dirtyferret (Jan 30, 2019)

I tried going to the web site on two different PCs and my cell phone, they all say the "account (hosted account) has been suspended"...


----------



## JackDarx (Jan 30, 2019)

Can confirm, it is down. It would be a shame to lose the best power supply review site on the internet.


----------



## Nxodus (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm sure it's just temporary, no way a legend would go out like that


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, they seem to be paid up until "2019-06-19" so it does not appear he forgot to re-register the domain name.  The "This Account has been suspended" error is something I have not seen before for a site that is simply experiencing technical/connectivity issues. So that does seem odd. 

"Hurry up and wait" to see what happens.


----------



## qubit (Jan 30, 2019)

Oops...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

I just spoke with him.






dirtyferret said:


> I tried going to the web site on two different PCs and my cell phone, they all say the "account (hosted account) has been suspended"...





JackDarx said:


> Can confirm, it is down. It would be a shame to lose the best power supply review site on the internet.





Nxodus said:


> I'm sure it's just temporary, no way a legend would go out like that





Bill_Bright said:


> Well, they seem to be paid up until "2019-06-19" so it does not appear he forgot to re-register the domain name.  The "This Account has been suspended" error is something I have not seen before for a site that is simply experiencing technical/connectivity issues. So that does seem odd.
> 
> "Hurry up and wait" to see what happens.





qubit said:


> Oops...





silentbogo said:


> Might've forgotten to pay-up hosting. Happened to me a couple of times (especially if you are on bi-yearly plan and your hoster's mail went to spam folder).


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 30, 2019)

Might've forgotten to pay-up hosting. Happened to me a couple of times (especially if you are on bi-yearly plan and your hoster's mail went to spam folder).


----------



## jonnyGURU (Jan 30, 2019)

As you guys may already know I'm not very involved with the site outside of responding in the forums. But there has been some discussion about moving the server to a different provider and as far as I know we may be just seeing the transition from the DNS.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 30, 2019)

jonnyGURU said:


> As you guys may already know I'm not very involved with the site outside of responding in the forums. But there has been some discussion about moving the server to a different provider and as far as I know we may be just seeing the transition from the DNS.



I was just going to say this definitely looks like a hosting error.  I assume the DNS either hasn't updated yet, or updated too quickly and the new host wasn't quite ready.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 30, 2019)

jonnyGURU said:


> As you guys may already know I'm not very involved with the site outside of responding in the forums. But there has been some discussion about moving the server to a different provider and as far as I know we may be just seeing the transition from the DNS.




I love your reviews!!! Keep up the great work, I never knew what hot testing and cold testing was until you. I love your disassembly section too. I make all my PSU buys based on it, my Corsair 750w v2 bronze is still going strong from like 4-7 years ago when I read your review on it. i forget exact date.

I am hoping some new titanium models will be out and reviewed by 2020, as I plan to do my next major build right before 2020 or so. ^^


----------



## Gasaraki (Jan 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I love your reviews!!! Keep up the great work, I never knew what hot testing and cold testing was until you. I love your disassembly section too. I make all my PSU buys based on it, my Corsair 750w v2 bronze is still going strong from like 4-7 years ago when I read your review on it. i forget exact date.
> 
> I am hoping some new titanium models will be out and reviewed by 2020, as I plan to do my next major build right before 2020 or so. ^^



Johnny doesn't do the reviews anymore. I think he works for Corsair now.


----------



## notb (Jan 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I was just going to say this definitely looks like a hosting error.  I assume the DNS either hasn't updated yet, or updated too quickly and the new host wasn't quite ready.


Well, if this really is because of moving to another server, then it is fairly lame...
Down for almost 4h at this point.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just have patience


----------



## notb (Jan 31, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just have patience


Slightly off topic at this point:
I think we can expect people running websites to do such things properly.
More importantly, it's 2019. If you don't know how to run dedicated servers, there is cloud. If you don't know how to make a website, there are many website builders (squarespace etc).
It's all really straightforward. 

Anyway, that discussion seems off topic at this point. This is possibly the end of jonnyguru.com. The site is down. Website activity ceased in November (same for Twitter). It's a pity - quite a lot of nice content vanished.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

notb said:


> Slightly off topic at this point:
> I think we can expect people running websites to do such things properly.
> More importantly, it's 2019. If you don't know how to run dedicated servers, there is cloud. If you don't know how to make a website, there are many website builders (squarespace etc).
> It's all really straightforward.
> ...



Do you pay him?
 Seriosly Doubt it


----------



## Hockster (Jan 31, 2019)

Did you actually read his response in this thread?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2019)

Gasaraki said:


> Johnny doesn't do the reviews anymore. I think he works for Corsair now.



Why on earth is this post badged low quality?  It's factually correct and a good thing to point out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Did you actually read his response in this thread?



It's obvious he failed to do that because of blind arrogance from being a narcissist.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 31, 2019)

notb said:


> I think we can expect people running websites to do such things properly.
> More importantly, it's 2019. If you don't know how to run dedicated servers, there is cloud. If you don't know how to make a website, there are many website builders (squarespace etc).
> It's all really straightforward.


Sorry, but this is really a pretty naive way of looking at things.

Of course we expect those running websites to do such things properly. But anyone who has actually administered a website or server that is accessible from the Internet would know there are many factors outside their control or authority that could take down their site or outside access to their network. So anybody who really has run a real commercial (or organizational) website (not some pet personal site) would know a "fault tolerant" and "robust" site is NOT straightforward at all!

Some digging crew down the block could have cut a major data cable. There could have been a destructive facility fire. A storm could take out power for days or even longer. The ISP could have some catastrophic failure. There could even have been a focused direct or indirect DDoS attack. There are many things that even with the best of planning, can ruin someone's day. Even the best, most extensive and exhaustive beta testing program cannot guarantee a trouble-free migration to new or upgraded software.

It takes a lot resources (money and manpower) to maintain an off-site "mirrored" site that can instantly take over. The "cloud" cannot ensure that either. Such "redundancy" is typically reserved for critical, "mission essential" (and very well funded) programs. 

So to suggest, as you have done, this was caused by negligence or incompetence on the part of the JG administrators based on the very limited bit of information we have at this point, sadly, just paints a much clearer picture of your understanding of site administration and network management.  That's just an observation, and is NOT meant as an affront or insult - so please don't take it that. way.

FWIW, checking the site now, I no longer get an "account suspended" error message. I get a "can't be reached" (server IP address could not be found) error. So it would appear someone is doing something. 

****

What I find a little odd, besides the lack of information, is the fact my buddies, Bing Google don't show reports from other forums or sites reporting the site is down. 

I did find, however, this Reddit post announcing the retirement of Jeremy Schrag (AKA OklahomaWolf) back in November and that there would be no more reviews. I was aware of that news but I was also expecting the vast archives of past reviews to remain available. I agree with notb and, at least at this point in time, a lot of good content has vanished. I hope that is just temporary.

I also note with OklahomaWolf's retirement, the site being down could be totally intentional and therefore indeed, "straightforward" - just not in the direction we hoped.

If they are purposely shutting down the site, maybe TPU could offer to host that database of past reviews?


----------



## EsaT (Jan 31, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> It takes a lot resources (money and manpower) to maintain an off-site "mirrored" site that can instantly take over. The "cloud" cannot ensure that either. Such "redundancy" is typically reserved for critical, "mission essential" (and very well funded) programs.
> 
> 
> If they are purposely shutting down the site, maybe TPU could offer to host that database of past reviews?


And it's highly doubtfull JG/who ever manages the site has bank account size to throw money around into some highest service level/best redundancy etc hosting.

As for hosting past reviews at least bargain basement/gutless wonder stuff would be good to have available as warning.
I have zero doubt that such level PSUs are still found in eBay etc.
Though calling them as Power Supplies is misnomer, those are at most BS Units...


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Jan 31, 2019)

Phew... just registered (zero frills on TPU haha, unlike some *almost* local forums which require a foreign phone number!)

Anyway, I think you shouldn't worry about it. I posted a little cheerup just a few days ago in the "Retirement Announcement" topic started by Oklahoma Wolf (Off-Topic section) of the JG forums where it was asked what the future of JG, without Jeremy's help, would be and whether there were some status updates. It appears that most of the site administration is in the hands of Tazz now (the Site Administrator, sorry for some reason I just can't recall his name right now). He by himself, when asked by a fellow member Stefan Payne for a status update, reported in the section that some minor site changes (and probably new review preparations (he did a LOT of product reviews back in the day), and the "house moving", I didn't back it up and can't really remember) were underway. And I'm having a really strong deja vu that an upcoming site host change (?) was mentioned somewhere on the forums by the very people behind the Jonnyguru project... or I'm mixing it up with something else 

After all, I believe Jon monitors most of basically his own forums thoroughly so I'd trust his words.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Raven Rampkin said:


> Phew... just registered (zero frills on TPU haha, unlike some *almost* local forums which require a foreign phone number!)
> 
> Anyway, I think you shouldn't worry about it. I posted a little cheerup just a few days ago in the "Retirement Announcement" topic started by Oklahoma Wolf (Off-Topic section) of the JG forums where it was asked what the future of JG, without Jeremy's help, would be and whether there were some status updates. It appears that most of the site administration is in the hands of Tazz now (the Site Administrator, sorry for some reason I just can't recall his name right now). He by himself, when asked by a fellow member Stefan Payne for a status update, reported in the section that some minor site changes (and probably new review preparations (he did a LOT of product reviews back in the day), and the "house moving", I didn't back it up and can't really remember) were underway. And I'm having a really strong deja vu that an upcoming site host change (?) was mentioned somewhere on the forums by the very people behind the Jonnyguru project... or I'm mixing it up with something else
> 
> After all, I believe Jon monitors most of basically his own forums thoroughly so I'd trust his words.



Dude check a few pages back, I spoke with Jonny Guru directly.


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Jan 31, 2019)

Same page for me  and yea, I've got the memory of a goldfish (or whatever other creature has a short span, goldfish don't according to the latest research I believe?). Thx for the reminder.
#21 was meant to be a reply to #14 and #19, just that I didn't use the quote function. Sorry about that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Saying this now.




@jonnyGURU what do you think?


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Jan 31, 2019)

Huh? (I'm from/in Lithuania, that's in Eastern Europe.)



Addendum 13 hours later: The errors keep coming


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 1, 2019)

the site is still down almost 48 hours


----------



## RCoon (Feb 1, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Why on earth is this post badged low quality?  It's factually correct and a good thing to point out.


No idea, unmarked it.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 1, 2019)

This is clearly a hosting change.  Some of the last messages were specifically tied to DNS not resolving which means the zone transfer hadn't propagated.  The latest one being the database not connected means all the dns is set and likely the files in place but the db name has changed or is not created.

Clearly, the person doing the change does not know a great process for doing so or doesn't care.  If they are all volunteer, the latter is the most likely.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> This is clearly a hosting change.  Some of the last messages were specifically tied to DNS not resolving which means the zone transfer hadn't propagated.  The latest one being the database not connected means all the dns is set and likely the files in place but the db name has changed or is not created.
> 
> Clearly, the person doing the change does not know a great process for doing so or doesn't care.  If they are all volunteer, the latter is the most likely.



Contract work.

Forums produce this


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Tony's working on overhauling the whole site - be patient, folks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> Tony's working on overhauling the whole site - be patient, folks.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 1, 2019)

Geez ... Poop Happens .... my land lines have been down 10 days.  I make do with my cell phones .  How many reviews will get done over 48 hours, not really missing much .


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> How many reviews will get done over 48 hours,



I mean, they aren't doing future reviews anymore anyhow so...  none?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2019)

https://www.jonnyguru.com is back online y'all.

He has Sponsor Links from Seasonic, Super Flower, Andyson, and Thermaltake at the botton of the news.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 2, 2019)

So the world didn't actually end?

Anyone wanna buy 15 years worth of canned soup and beans? I have extra apparently.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hockster said:


> So the world didn't actually end?
> 
> Anyone wanna buy 15 years worth of canned soup and beans? I have extra apparently.



You have any MREs lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I mean, they aren't doing future reviews anymore anyhow so...  none?



Yeah, I hope they get another reviewer, but for now it is sad to think that the site is basically just going to become an archive site.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I hope they get another reviewer, but for now it is sad to think that the site is basically just going to become an archive site.



What about @crmaris doing reviews???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I hope they get another reviewer, but for now it is sad to think that the site is basically just going to become an archive site.



Its not becoming that, the site is being updated right now.

I pointed out something wrong with it too.


----------



## jonnyGURU (Feb 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I mean, they aren't doing future reviews anymore anyhow so...  none?



That's not true at all.  There are a number of reviews in the pipeline, but all this switch over to another server and changing over to Wordpress is top priority.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 2, 2019)

jonnyGURU said:


> That's not true at all


Sweet! That's great news.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 4, 2019)

jonnyGURU said:


> That's not true at all.  There are a number of reviews in the pipeline, but all this switch over to another server and changing over to Wordpress is top priority.



My apologies, was going by rumormill, should know better...


----------



## 64K (Feb 4, 2019)

jonnyGURU said:


> That's not true at all.  There are a number of reviews in the pipeline, but all this switch over to another server and changing over to Wordpress is top priority.



Keep up the good work. I don't buy a PSU very often but your site is the number 1 goto site for PSU reviews when I do.


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Feb 5, 2019)

No forums were in sight yesterday and before :*( ... and it's under maintenance right now, once again. I hope for the best, both to the forums and the team... and the readers as well


----------



## burebista (Feb 5, 2019)

Now everything is fine here. Forums are up, site is up.


----------



## notb (Feb 5, 2019)

burebista said:


> Now everything is fine here. Forums are up, site is up.


Just few reviews from 2006 are available. I wouldn't call that "fine".

I'll stand by opinion from last week. It looks really lame.
I don't understand why people here are defending the admins. Don't you expect more? What about the whole "being a computer enthusiast" stuff? :-D


----------



## F7GOS (Feb 5, 2019)

Still can't login though and some recent posts are not up anymore - probably still migrating


----------



## burebista (Feb 5, 2019)

*Tazz* 17 hours ago in a post on forum

_Ok, I've got both the main site and the forums working after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 due to the size of the databases.

WordPress's first go didn't work to well... I had already been working on it prior to the outage. I had roughly 2+ years worth of reviews converted over repaired and ready to go. When I uploaded WP, it didn't like something about the change. Only way around it was a fresh install. So that means the main site is going to take me a little longer due to having to redo those 2+ years worth of reviews as well as the rest of the reviews. 

The forums on the other had. There could be some issues still lingering around with the forums. For now the only things I noticed was the Logo was missing and the Avatars appear to be hosed. I'm not going to worry about that right now, I'm going to focus my main efforts on getting the reviews back in the main site. I will be upgrading the forums once I get enough content in the main site. If you do find errors, simply make a post letting me know and Ill put it on the short list._

So relax. They'll be back on track sooner or later.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its not becoming that, the site is being updated right now.



It's not intentionally becoming that, but with no good PSU reviewer, that is what is has become.  The site is there for PSU reviews, and it has no one to do PSU reviews, so it's basically become an archive site unless they can find someone good to replace OklahomaWolf.



jonnyGURU said:


> That's not true at all.  There are a number of reviews in the pipeline, but all this switch over to another server and changing over to Wordpress is top priority.



I'm sure there are a few that OklahomaWolf finished before retiring still waiting to be released, but what happens after that?  Does the site have someone else lined up to do PSU reviews?


----------



## burebista (Feb 5, 2019)

*Tazz *in the end of December:

_Yes, I'm working on a review. I'm no JonnyGURU or OklahomaWolf. I'm also carrying a bit of a workload trying to update/upgrade the site in the background as well. _


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 5, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> so it's basically become an archive site unless they can find someone good to replace OklahomaWolf.


It is not just about finding someone who knows electronics in general and PSUs in particular. One must have access to the necessary test equipment (scope, PS analyzer, quality volt and dB meters, hot-box, etc), plus the know-how to set-up and use that equipment, and know how to interpret the results. Then they must be able to write up the analysis/report without a bunch of misspellings, grammar errors and of course, without any technical inaccuracies. If the report is full of errors, it will not look professional and it will not be taken seriously.

I used to do a bunch of technical writing. It is always important to "know your audience". But it can be a real challenge to write technical papers when your audience goes from the total newby all the way up to highly educated, highly trained, highly experienced professionals. You don't want to write over the heads of the newbies, but sound totally condescending to the pros (that said, pros need to be aware the writing is not just for them - many seem to forget that! ).

Lastly, and this is often the most challenging, the testing and analysis must be free of personal biases. For example, should a PSU be down-rated because it includes a BERG connector for internal floppy drives? Should a PSU be down-rated because it is hard-wired even though it is not marketed as modular?

In other words, the qualifications and job requirements are pretty stiff.

Sadly, I have seen many reviews that are little more than a re-listing of the manufacturer's published specs. They don't test under a variety of loads, they don't test for ripple, or hold-up times or under rated ambient conditions and more. 

I guess this is why it is important to read as many reviews as you can find, and not depend on just one. 

*****

Side gripe 1 - One complaint I have with just about all review sites is they never come back in a couple years to retest the products to see how they have held up after a couple years use. 

Side gripe 2 - It would be good if the reviewer could buy the products "off-the-shelf" from Amazon, Best Buy or Newegg just like normal consumers do. But often the test units are provided directly by the maker. These are not supposed to be "cherry-picked" units, or units that have been "tweaked" to shine in specific tests. But there's no way the reviewer can tell. Buying off the shelf eliminates even the appearance of impropriety. But of course, buying test units takes money. And I personally will not pay a site to read their reviews. Oh well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is not just about finding someone who knows electronics in general and PSUs in particular. One must have access to the necessary test equipment (scope, PS analyzer, quality volt and dB meters, hot-box, etc), plus the know-how to set-up and use that equipment, and know how to interpret the results. Then they must be able to write up the analysis/report without a bunch of misspellings, grammar errors and of course, without any technical inaccuracies. If the report is full of errors, it will not look professional and it will not be taken seriously.
> 
> I used to do a bunch of technical writing. It is always important to "know your audience". But it can be a real challenge to write technical papers when your audience goes from the total newby all the way up to highly educated, highly trained, highly experienced professionals. You don't want to write over the heads of the newbies, but sound totally condescending to the pros (that said, pros need to be aware the writing is not just for them - many seem to forget that! ).
> 
> ...



They are production models typically.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 5, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Side gripe 1 - One complaint I have with just about all review sites is they never come back in a couple years to retest the products to see how they have held up after a couple years use.
> 
> Side gripe 2 - It would be good if the reviewer could buy the products "off-the-shelf" from Amazon, Best Buy or Newegg just like normal consumers do. But often the test units are provided directly by the maker. These are not supposed to be "cherry-picked" units, or units that have been "tweaked" to shine in specific tests. But there's no way the reviewer can tell. Buying off the shelf eliminates even the appearance of impropriety. But of course, buying test units takes money. And I personally will not pay a site to read their reviews. Oh well.



Gripe 1 - It's a money thing as review sites run by a small staff sell their hardware to make ends meet or raffle them off to help increase traffic.  In some of his reviews (and forum posts) OklahomaWolf mentioned previous PSU he still used including a corsair CX600 that he used in one of mining rigs that was still going strong after several years with only needing a fan replacement. 

Gripe 2 - Some brands like Seasonic send review samples directly from amazon/newegg.  Some site like HardOCP buy the products themsleves but over all it becomes a money issue.


----------



## jonnyGURU (Feb 5, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm sure there are a few that OklahomaWolf finished before retiring still waiting to be released, but what happens after that?  Does the site have someone else lined up to do PSU reviews?



Actually, all of the reviews Jeremy wrote have already been posted.  Tazz has the equipment and a stock pile of review units to start cranking out reviews.  But first he has to get the server migration and move to Wordpress done.

The old site used php-Nuke, which is dated.  Wordpress is current so it's easier to keep the back end up to date.  So part of the server migration includes a Wordpress migration.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> They are production models typically.


That's what the manufacturers claim. And they may be. But if it comes directly from the maker, can anyone be sure? Manufacturers rigging review samples to taint test results is not unheard of.


dirtyferret said:


> Gripe 1 - It's a money thing


Of course. But it is also a logistics thing - how does a review site put into real-world use and then track that usage over an extended period of time? It would be a difficult and expensive challenge. I wasn't blaming anyone - just pointing out consumers learning how a product may hold up over the "expected" life of the product is almost impossible. 

Some retailers track RMAs but most don't categorize by reason. It could have been the wrong size or color.


----------



## scooze (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello, what happens with jonnyGuru's site?
Where have the reviews gone for such a long period?
I can open the random review using the Internet cache, but on the site I see "Oops! That page can not be found."
https://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=489
https://web.archive.org/web/2017090.../modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=489


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Some retailers track RMAs but most don't categorize by reason. It could have been the wrong size or color.



I so miss the behardware site's RMA data ... despite 3 years of HS French, I haven't retained enough of a language understanding to ask why they stopped publishing this.   Was no worry about your size / color concerns with their data as only RMAs for products returned after 6 to 12 months of usage were reported.  In addition the statistics by brand req'd a minimum sample of 500 pieces sold, those by models on a minimum sample of 100 pieces sold.,,, and when the sample is smaller than 200 pieces, the designation is in italics.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2019)

scooze said:


> Hello, what happens with jonnyGuru's site?
> Where have the reviews gone for such a long period?
> I can open the random review using the Internet cache, but on the site I see "Oops! That page can not be found."
> https://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=489
> ...



Still getting kinks out, report it on Facebook


----------



## IceShroom (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like jonnyguru is online again (mean published new rewiew). 
http://www.jonnyguru.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 11, 2019)

IceShroom said:


> Looks like jonnyguru is online again (mean published new rewiew).
> http://www.jonnyguru.com



nice find!!!! I just hope he reviews the Corsair AX850W Titanium I just bought last week... review it within 3 weeks please


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2019)

still a lot of reviews missing


----------



## notb (Apr 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> still a lot of reviews missing


It's been 3 months since I've written in this thread that this situation is totally unprofessional and was mocked by the likes of you.
And here we are. 2019. Website content vanishing during "DNS transition".
So what do you think now?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 11, 2019)

notb said:


> So what do you think now?


I think that opinion now is just as naive as when mentioned in post #19. None of us have a clue about any of the circumstances involving the site, their host, the admins and owners or their personal lives. We know that some have retired from the site, others have changed roles. All have outside lives, most likely other jobs, and perhaps families.

Are you a paying subscriber on a service contract? Have you not received what you paid for? Did JG make a promise to you then break it? Or are you someone "entitled", sticking your hand out for more, more and more even though what you got was already free? 

Reminds me of the kid who threw a tantrum because he was given, for free, a blue bike but wanted a red one.

Would it have been nice to get daily updates? Sure. But besides that taking someone's time, likely volunteer time to do so, we are not entitled to that either.

Me? I'm just grateful to see it come back alive and hope them well.


Edit comment: fixed typos.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2019)

@Oklahoma Wolf Can you try to review the Corsair AX850 850 watt titanium soon? I just bought this, its a new PSU that just released from Corsair, I want to know I made a good buy at $199.  Was going to roll Seasonic, but i know Corsair is doing some amazing things on PSU front last couple years so I thought I'd try...


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 12, 2021)

The site has been down for almost two weeks, hopefully everything is ok with Taz but sucks to lose a great community of knowledge.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 12, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> The site has been down for almost two weeks, hopefully everything is ok with Taz but sucks to lose a great community of knowledge.



I used to read PSU reviews all the time, I found it all fascinating. I haven't looked at it almost a year or more, since my setup is complete I sort of lost interest. That does make me sad though, I loved that site, hope everything is alright.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I used to read PSU reviews all the time, I found it all fascinating. I haven't looked at it almost a year or more, since my setup is complete I sort of lost interest. That does make me sad though, I loved that site, hope everything is alright.



They barely did reviews since OklahomaWolf stopped doing them. Last review was in like 2019. I don't expect the site to come back honestly. There were some decent discussions occasionally, but on the whole it was a dying site.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2021)

I only went there a few times after Oklahomawolf stopped doing reviews and they moved the site to the new design. They never got all the old content back up as far as I could tell. Most of the old reviews were gone and no good new content was ever added.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 12, 2021)

Frick said:


> They barely did reviews since OklahomaWolf stopped doing them. Last review was in like 2019. I don't expect the site to come back honestly. There were some decent discussions occasionally, but on the whole it was a dying site.




Super niche website so it was to be expected. At least TPU has a reviewer who does hot testing, etc and good reviews of PSU's.  I just read one last week on TPU.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2021)

Johnny Gerow has been gone from the site for some time, and now works for Corsair. 

Sign Up | LinkedIn


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Johnny Gerow has been gone from the site for some time, and now works for Corsair.
> 
> Sign Up | LinkedIn



ye, we are aware of that.

also here is a link to TPU review of PSU's...  @crmaris keep up the good work!!! review my EVGA GD 700w Gold someday!!!  this PSU here









						XPG Pylon 750 W Review
					

The XPG Pylon 750 achieves 80 PLUS Bronze and Cybenetics Silver efficiency, where it also manages the Standard+ certification in noise output. It offers decent performance levels and uses a solid CWT platform equipped with quality parts, including an FDB fan.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## freeagent (Feb 12, 2021)

It sucks, every PSU that is available to me right now has a review on that site, while other guys don't have certain PSU's listed for review. 

Its a real shame.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 12, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It sucks, every PSU that is available to me right now has a review on that site, while other guys don't have certain PSU's listed for review.
> 
> Its a real shame.



part of that is due to covid, I know @crmaris mentioned before having trouble getting hands on review samples. hopefully that picks up in the coming years, I enjoy reading about detailed PSU reviews. not sure why, just weird I guess LOL


----------



## freeagent (Feb 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> part of that is due to covid, I know @crmaris mentioned before having trouble getting hands on review samples. hopefully that picks up in the coming years, I enjoy reading about detailed PSU reviews. not sure why, just weird I guess LOL


Its not weird buddy.. Its pretty cool stuff to be honest 

Its been a week since I started and I still cant make up my mind


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 12, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I only went there a few times after Oklahomawolf stopped doing reviews and they moved the site to the new design. They never got all the old content back up as far as I could tell. Most of the old reviews were gone and no good new content was ever added.


I'd just browse the site in wayback machine at this point.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Feb 12, 2021)

Frick said:


> They barely did reviews since OklahomaWolf stopped doing them. Last review was in like 2019. I don't expect the site to come back honestly. There were some decent discussions occasionally, but on the whole it was a dying site.



Haven't talked to Tazz in ages, but I'm fairly certain he's still having health issues. I don't have much hope myself the site will ever be the same as it was, assuming he can even bring it back at all. Hope he can... all 446 of my reviews are backed up if he needs them.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 12, 2021)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> but I'm fairly certain he's still having health issues.


That is what I heard as well


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Feb 12, 2021)

Their forums were up, running and active last time I checked...


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2021)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> Haven't talked to Tazz in ages, but I'm fairly certain he's still having health issues. I don't have much too hope myself the site will ever be the same as it was, assuming he can even bring it back at all. Hope he can... all 446 of my reviews are backed up if he needs them.



Oohh I had no idea he had health issues.  That makes it a complete different thing.


----------



## crmaris (Feb 12, 2021)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> Haven't talked to Tazz in ages, but I'm fairly certain he's still having health issues. I don't have much too hope myself the site will ever be the same as it was, assuming he can even bring it back at all. Hope he can... all 446 of my reviews are backed up if he needs them.



Unfortunately print media is slowly dying in favour of YT reviews. Times change and only few sites will remain strong (but not as strong as before). 

Hope you are doing fine! It is nice to see you around these forums!


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 12, 2021)

crmaris said:


> Unfortunately print media is slowly dying in favour of YT reviews. Times change and only few sites will remain strong (but not as strong as before).


It's a shame because on larger sites like TPU, you can figure the power supply reviewer is legit and knows what he is talking about.  On Youtube not every channel is like Hardware Busters.  Too many self proclaimed experts looking to be YT stars and making shocking (and often incorrect) statements just to get eyeballs.  

Jeremy's knowledge is missed on JG and now that community may be gone as well.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Feb 12, 2021)

crmaris said:


> Unfortunately print media is slowly dying in favour of YT reviews. Times change and only few sites will remain strong (but not as strong as before).



Yeah, I thought about doing some YT stuff myself but I'm still so burned out on power supply review writing I can't even get any novel writing going for long. I'm not sure I even want to see that huge FastAuto again, and it's literally sitting in a box in the next room. That's the price I pay for doing the reviews for years longer than I wanted to stop, I guess.

I'm just about 100% photography focused these days.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 12, 2021)

JackDarx said:


> Can confirm, it is down. It would be a shame to lose the best power supply review site on the internet.


He already quit that business and went to work for Corsair PSU R&D division, so dont expect him to review PSUs anymore, even if he did, he would maybe do that to promote Corsair PSUs with a huge bias because its his new employer now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> He already quit that business and went to work for Corsair PSU R&D division, so dont expect him to review PSUs anymore, even if he did, he would maybe do that to promote Corsair PSUs with a huge bias because its his new employer now.


He was employed with BFG's power supply division before that. He won't do reviews while working for a PSU company.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2021)

This sucks. JG was a well respected website.


----------



## LFaWolf (Feb 13, 2021)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> Yeah, I thought about doing some YT stuff myself but I'm still so burned out on power supply review writing I can't even get any novel writing going for long. I'm not sure I even want to see that huge FastAuto again, and it's literally sitting in a box in the next room. That's the price I pay for doing the reviews for years longer than I wanted to stop, I guess.
> 
> I'm just about 100% photography focused these days.



Nice photography site. Those lightning shots must take a lot of patience to capture?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Feb 13, 2021)

You'd be surprised - the hardest part is finding a storm active enough to do lightning frequently. From there, as long as it's dark enough, all you need to do is fire off a bunch of long exposures in the general direction of the lightning.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 13, 2021)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> You'd be surprised - the hardest part is finding a storm active enough to do lightning frequently. From there, as long as it's dark enough, all you need to do is fire off a bunch of long exposures in the general direction of the lightning.


I'm sure some cheap power supplies would also give you some good lightning to photograph. 

Oh well, at least TPU's PSU reviews seem pretty in-depth. Though it'll be hard to beat the fun writing JG had.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 13, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> He was employeed with BFG's power supply decision before that. He won't do reviews while working for a PSU company.


I had forgot about BFG. They made some solid graphics cards back in the day.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 13, 2021)

I have a BFG 1000 watt PSU somewhere in my basement. No idea where the modular connectors are or which ones they may be. They used to ship their RMA units out of Illinois, the one I still have was the third of that model I had after the first two went poof. I switched to Corsair while waiting for the RMA BFG and never even bothered installing it in anything. The Corsair still sees use once in a while testing mobos on my bench.


----------



## LFaWolf (Feb 13, 2021)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> You'd be surprised - the hardest part is finding a storm active enough to do lightning frequently. From there, as long as it's dark enough, all you need to do is fire off a bunch of long exposures in the general direction of the lightning.



A lot of nice pictures. I do suggest that you put a watermark on them when you post them, unless of course you don't mind seeing them floating on the Internet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 13, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I have a BFG 1000 watt PSU somewhere in my basement. No idea where the modular connectors are or which ones they may be. They used to ship their RMA units out of Illinois, the one I still have was the third of that model I had after the first two went poof. I switched to Corsair while waiting for the RMA BFG and never even bothered installing it in anything. The Corsair still sees use once in a while testing mobos on my bench.


Yeah, the company was based in Illinois, only about an hour away from where I live.  It's crazy to think they only last 8 years from when they were founded to when they went bankrupt. They were such a good company with great customer service, but that's probably part of why they failed.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 13, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, the company was based in Illinois, only about an hour away from where I live.  It's crazy to think they only last 8 years from when they were founded to when they went bankrupt. They were such a good company with great customer service, but that's probably part of why they failed.


If i recall they were constantly upgrading people on video card RMAs which is great for the customer but not so much for their bottom line.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 13, 2021)

I like TPU's reviews. I enjoy the excitement the reviewer has with units such as the Prime series 750w Ti review. It makes me want to buy one lol... have to settle for the gold version though..

Edit:

I'm not into YouTube that much, so if you could keep your reviews to print that would be greaat. Thanks!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Feb 13, 2021)

LFaWolf said:


> A lot of nice pictures. I do suggest that you put a watermark on them when you post them, unless of course you don't mind seeing them floating on the Internet.



Thanks - the site does have the ability to watermark, but also has enough ability to block downloading that I haven't bothered with it yet. Every image I post on social media is always watermarked, however. And nobody but paying customers gets the full resolution out of the D800.


----------



## 68Olds (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm still using a BFG 1000w PSU that I bought from someone in this thread. lol  It's in my old FX8320, 2x GTX970 gaming rig, which has been repurposed for F@H 24/7.
Bookmarked your site O W.  Always enjoyed looking at your work at OCForums.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 13, 2021)

68Olds said:


> I'm still using a BFG 1000w PSU that I bought from some in this thread. lol  It's in my old FX8320, 2x GTX970 gaming rig, which has been repurposed for F@H 24/7.
> Bookmarked your site O W.  Always enjoyed looking at your work at OCForums.


If your 1000 watt BFG PSU goes poof I have another one to replace it with. BTW I was an Oldsmobile dealership service tech many years ago.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 13, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> He already quit that business and went to work for Corsair PSU R&D division, so dont expect him to review PSUs anymore, even if he did, he would maybe do that to promote Corsair PSUs with a huge bias because its his new employer now.


Why not Seasonic ?!



freeagent said:


> I'm not into YouTube that much, so if you could keep your reviews to print that would be greaat. Thanks!


@Oklahoma Wolf I'm seconding this sentiment. So if you ever decide to come back(or groom someone else to take your place) keep it in print!


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Why not Seasonic ?!



probably because corsair was hiring and its in the USA...and why seasonic over corsair?


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 13, 2021)

Because they make their own.
But yes, region is a valid point.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 13, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> He already quit that business and went to work for Corsair PSU R&D division, so dont expect him to review PSUs anymore, even if he did, he would maybe do that to promote Corsair PSUs with a huge bias because its his new employer now.


He sold the site to Tony maybe a decade ago now?  Its been a while.  I do recall Jon stating on another site that he now views PSU differently than as a reviewer and sees them more from the manufacturing perspective.  I actually think this would be a fresh perspective and may go counter to many peoples ideas on their "oem and part tier lists" .



cst1992 said:


> Because they make their own.
> But yes, region is a valid point.


My company doesn't make our own products, we use several factories in Shenzhen to manufacturer them.  I work for them because they pay me more money than the guys who make their own products would.


----------



## jonnyGURU (Feb 19, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> The site has been down for almost two weeks, hopefully everything is ok with Taz but sucks to lose a great community of knowledge.


Yeah... I hope Tony is ok.  Haven't heard from him for a while.  First his truck broke down (via Facebook) then the site went down. No word as to what's up now.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't mean to necro this thread up. Been more than a month Jonnyguru is still not up. I guess it is close now  taking away many psu reviews from year 2000s. I still remember reading on the power supply review for fsp blue storm where it was called the blueberry at the site. It was a huge part of my growing years.

I hope all reviews are archieve, the forums there have good info too.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 18, 2021)

It's a shame, I really wanted a review of the Seasonic Prime PX 750 which seem to not exist on the internet. If anybody could point me to one that'd be great considering it's already being shipped to me


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexa said:


> It's a shame, I really wanted a review of the Seasonic Prime PX 750 which seem to not exist on the internet. If anybody could point me to one that'd be great considering it's already being shipped to me


Best I could find was one for the PX 650 and it appears to be in Romanian.








						Review – Seasonic Prime PX-650
					

Seasonic Prime PX-650   Dupa ce am putut admira Seasonic Connect 750W, o solutie inedita pentru rezolvarea problemelor de wire-management, acum a venit momentul sa revenim cu picioarele pe pam…




					lab501.ro


----------



## xrobwx71 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexa said:


> It's a shame, I really wanted a review of the Seasonic Prime PX 750 which seem to not exist on the internet. If anybody could point me to one that'd be great considering it's already being shipped to me



My Zalman ZM700-SV power supply (which I only swapped out recently) has no online reviews at all. I have no idea what the ripple is, other than the manufacturer claiming that it meets ATX specifications. That's one of the disadvantages of buying a power supply that isn't popular or is from an obscure brand.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 18, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> My Zalman ZM700-SV power supply (which I only swapped out recently) has no online reviews at all. I have no idea what the ripple is, other than the manufacturer claiming that it meets ATX specifications. That's one of the disadvantages of buying a power supply that isn't popular or is from an obscure brand.


Yeah I'm very interested in the ripple of this thing. But considering it's Seasonic's newest Prime platform I'm not too worried. 12 year warranty...


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 18, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> My Zalman ZM700-SV power supply (which I only swapped out recently) has no online reviews at all. I have no idea what the ripple is, other than the manufacturer claiming that it meets ATX specifications.



It cleared 80 plus silver while remaining in spec at room temp way back in 2009.  Most likely a group regulated unit so I would not expect tight voltage.  Based on their 80 plus test results, the OEM, it most likely shares a similar platform & parts (if not exact) with the CM silent pro M700 and CM i700 that all came out around the same time.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> It cleared 80 plus silver while remaining in spec at room temp way back in 2009.  Most likely a group regulated unit so I would not expect tight voltage.  Based on their 80 plus test results, the OEM, it most likely shares a similar platform & parts (if not exact) with the CM silent pro M700 and CM i700 that all came out around the same time.



I think you're right. My model definitely has a single 660W 12V rail and I do recall it's an Enhance platform. I opened it up recently and it was running those same heatsinks with Panasonic 105C capacitors on the primary side and Teapo's on the secondary. So the CoolerMaster Silent Pro M700 only has 62mV ripple on the 12V rail at 700W? That's much better than I thought it would be!


----------

